# Is Royal Canin German Shepherd Junior mix no good?



## orangegoblin (Dec 2, 2014)

Hey there. I am finding lots of conflicting opinions on this food. 

My pup is 22 weeks old, and I've been feeding this to him since I got him at 9.5 weeks. 

The breeder recommended it, as does my vet (they stock it) as well as the local pet food store. That, and it has glowing user reviews on amazon, and other websites.

But many people on forums, and dog nutritional websites state it is mediocre food, since it has grain and meat byproduct.

I feel stuck in between, the price is as high as I'd prefer to go, and my pup seems healthy with lots of energy and nice coat... But now I worry that I I'm not providing good enough food for him.


Is it ever a good idea to mix higher quality food in with a mid-range food? I have read that it's not a good idea, since each food contains specifically balanced nutrients...

Anyways, any help or opinions are appreciated.


Edit: Just to clarify, I feed him around 5.5 cups a day and sometimes will add 1 cooked egg or 1 small slice of cheese


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

RC is rated pretty low on dogfood advisor, not sure if you've seen their site, Royal Canin Breed-Specific Puppy Food | Review and Rating

Have you looked into Acana, Orijen or Fromm's? They will be more $ but you'll feed less, 5.5 cups sounds like a lot. Costco carries Diamond products, rated a little better than RC, but has had some recall issues in the past. Some dogs will do better on mid or lower end dog food so changing "up" doesn't always work out. We feed Fromm's gold and all 4 of our do well on it.


----------



## Jambo (Apr 24, 2014)

I had Luna on Royal Canin at first, she always had semi solid stools so I switched her over to Blue Buffalo Wilderness: Large Puppy chicken recipe and she seems to like it more and her stool is a lot better.

Royal Canin uses chicken by product which is every part of the chicken that we as humans would not consume on a regular basis such as feet, intestines, etc. which is why was also another reason why I switched.

If I were in your position I would just feed my dog quality food than mixing food. Correct me if I'm wrong but I think mixing different kibble isn't a good idea with GSD's since their digestive systems are a bit more sensitive then other breeds.

Blue buffalo is a little more expensive then Royal Canin but I rather pay a bit more for better food.

Kinda like would you like to eat chicken from McDonalds or would you like chicken that came from the grocery store.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

I fed my GSD Royal Canin for a few months or so before switching to raw. I don't recall any problems with RC during that time....she most certainly did grow on that diet. I'm sure you could do much worse regarding your choice of kibble.

SuperG


----------



## ChouMaKen (Apr 28, 2014)

RC is the best available here in Leb, it is low rated worldwide I know but since I don't really have a choice this is what I have been feed Neo since he was 10 weeks (he's 6 months now)

His stool is firm & good and he is doing pretty well on it so I can't complain


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

Royal Canin is a pretty low quality food, and WAY to expensive for what it is IMO. It looks like you are in Canada? Petcurean I believe is a Canadian company and I am a big fan of their Go! and Now! Fresh dog foods. From what I've seen, they are a very affordable high quality food as well.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Nature's VARIETY (not Nature's Recipe or Nature's Select ) costs more but the ingredients tell the story! 

*Nature's Variety Puppy:* $65/20 lbs. Chicken Meal, Peas, Chickpeas, Tapioca, Chicken, Chicken Eggs, Chicken Fat (preserved with Mixed Tocopherols and Citric Acid), Tomato Pomace,  Salmon Meal, Freeze Dried Chicken (including Freeze Dried Ground Chicken Bone), Montmorillonite Clay, Natural Flavor, Freeze Dried Turkey, Freeze Dried Turkey Liver, Freeze Dried Turkey Heart,

*Royal Canin Jr.:* $63/30 lbs. Brewers rice, chicken by-product meal, corn, wheat gluten, corn gluten meal, chicken fat, natural flavors, dried beet pulp, sodium silico aluminate, fish oil, potassium phosphate, vegetable oil, grain distillers dried yeast, 

Moms


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

ChouMaKen said:


> RC is the best available here in Leb, it is low rated worldwide I know but since I don't really have a choice this is what I have been feed Neo since he was 10 weeks (he's 6 months now)
> 
> His stool is firm & good and he is doing pretty well on it so I can't complain


It may rate low compared to food like Orijen or Fromm, but it's still better than most grocery store brands. Some dogs do better on food like RC, people sometimes try switching up only to encounter diarrhea and other digestive problems.


----------



## robt555 (Jun 12, 2002)

I wouldn't worry about switching if your dog is doing fine on it. Everyone has different opinions on this, but everyone has different budgets to work with.


----------



## Asseel (Nov 22, 2014)

Momto2GSDs said:


> Nature's VARIETY (not Nature's Recipe or Nature's Select ) costs more but the ingredients tell the story!
> 
> *Nature's Variety Puppy:* $65/20 lbs. Chicken Meal, Peas, Chickpeas, Tapioca, Chicken, Chicken Eggs, Chicken Fat (preserved with Mixed Tocopherols and Citric Acid), Tomato Pomace,  Salmon Meal, Freeze Dried Chicken (including Freeze Dried Ground Chicken Bone), Montmorillonite Clay, Natural Flavor, Freeze Dried Turkey, Freeze Dried Turkey Liver, Freeze Dried Turkey Heart,
> 
> ...



My pup is 10 Month old now and he has been eating RC GSD Jr. from day 1, but then over here we have new brand "Nature's Variety Instinct", is it better from nutritions side for the German Shepherds? 

Putting in mind that RC GSD Jr. Contains nutritions that specifically needed for the German Shepherds


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Asseel said:


> My pup is 10 Month old now and he has been eating RC GSD Jr. from day 1, but then over here we have new brand "Nature's Variety Instinct", is it better from nutritions side for the German Shepherds?
> 
> Putting in mind that RC GSD Jr. Contains nutritions that specifically needed for the German Shepherds


In my opinion, yes because of the meat content. RC only contains *1 *BY-PRODUCT meat/protein. The rest of the main ingredients are carbohydrates: *Brewers rice, corn, wheat gluten, corn gluten meal.*

Dog/Cat food that has refined carbohydrates like corn and wheat are seen by the dog’s system as sugar. A recent study revealed that “within two hours of ingesting a diet high in refined carbohydrates the blood glucose was 50% higher than the basis level. Within four hours it was 50% below the basis level. These wild swings in blood glucose can overtax the pancreas and could possibly lead to hypoglycemia, diabetes or pancreatitis”. 

*
Nature's Variety Instinct: Chicken Meal*, *Chicken*, Chicken Fat (preserved with Mixed Tocopherols and Citric Acid), *Chicken Eggs*, Chickpeas, Peas, Tapioca, Tomato Pomace, Montmorillonite Clay, *Freeze Dried Turkey*, Natural Flavor, *Freeze Dried Chicken (including Freeze Dried Ground Chicken Bone*), Salmon Oil, *Freeze Dried Turkey Liver*

Others may feel differently but that's how I personally view nutrition.

Moms


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Feed your dog what works for him and for your budget. If he is doing well on it and you can afford it, why switch it around?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I would never ever feed Royal Canin -- 


Ingredients and Nutrient Analysis
Ingredients 
Brewers rice, chicken by-product meal, brown rice, oat groats, corn gluten meal, wheat gluten, chicken fat, natural flavors, dried plain beet pulp, fish oil, sodium silico aluminate, vegetable oil, pea fiber, calcium carbonate, potassium chloride, monocalcium phosphate, psyllium seed husk, L-lysine, salt, fructooligosaccharides, sodium tripolyphosphate, taurine, hydrolyzed yeast, DL-methionine, vitamins [DL-alpha tocopherol acetate (source of vitamin E), inositol, niacin supplement, L-ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate (source of vitamin C), D-calcium pantothenate, biotin, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), riboflavin supplement, thiamine mononitrate (vitamin B1), vitamin A acetate, folic acid, vitamin B12 supplement, vitamin D3 supplement], choline chloride, glucosamine hydrochloride, marigold extract (Tagetes erecta L.), trace minerals [zinc proteinate, zinc oxide, ferrous sulfate, manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, copper sulfate, calcium iodate, sodium selenite, copper proteinate], chondroitin sulfate, rosemary extract, preserved with mixed tocopherols and citric acid.

1 cup = 8 ounces = 91 grams

start adding those rices and other grain products and you have a product that has meat missing in action and then it is a chicken by-product meal !!!

Moms you said "








Quote:
Originally Posted by *Asseel*  
_My pup is 10 Month old now and he has been eating RC GSD Jr. from day 1, but then over here we have new brand "Nature's Variety Instinct", is it better from nutritions side for the German Shepherds? 

Putting in mind that RC GSD Jr. Contains nutritions that specifically needed for the German Shepherds_

In my opinion, yes because of the meat content. RC only contains *1 *BY-PRODUCT meat/protein. The rest of the main ingredients are carbohydrates: *Brewers rice, corn, wheat gluten, corn gluten meal.*

Dog/Cat food that has refined carbohydrates like corn and wheat are seen by the dog’s system as sugar. A recent study revealed that “within two hours of ingesting a diet high in refined carbohydrates the blood glucose was 50% higher than the basis level. Within four hours it was 50% below the basis level. These wild swings in blood glucose can overtax the pancreas and could possibly lead to hypoglycemia, diabetes or pancreatitis”. 



did you have another product in mind?


----------



## Lykoz (Dec 6, 2014)

From a budgetary point of view Royal Canin is not really cheap food.
Dogs generally eat more per day.

I was feeding Royal Canin and switched to Acana and then Orijien.

Where I am at, the price of Acana And RC per bag was pretty much the same.
Also they eat less on Acana and Royal Canin.

My dog used to eat his no.2's.. Dont know if it was an age thing, or the food.

Anyways on Orijien and Acana, that behaviour stopped.

They still try dig in the human toilet paper bin (Yes we have those, cant flush toilet paper due to pressure systems in Country). I don't know why they are often fixated on that bin. I correct them for it, but sometimes, especially the younger one will get to it, if I leave the bathroom door open.

I heard that when dogs have some nutrient deficiencies they look to eat their own faeces.
I guess the human food I lay waste too, might still be attractive to the dogs.
Maybe its just like sniffing other dogs... I don't know.

Take the story for what its worth. Just 1 story, just speculation.

Dogfoodadvisor does not speak highly of RC... 
I am happier with the change to Orijien..

As for is it no good? Honestly... No way of knowing really. Most of this is speculation.
I just like the idea, of evolutionary diets. I.e. higher meat content, etc.
Science behind it? Frankly very little.. Except that dogs are essentially carnivores decendents from wolves...

You cant beat a fresh (raw or cooked) diet...
But I think Orijien is closer to what the Raw guys are feeding (I think)...

RC I believe cuts a few more costs for profit margins.

I also cant swallow the premium's they are charging for "Breed Specific dog food"....
That sounds a bit rediculous to me...

As humans there are few Genetic type diets... And they are controvertial.
Most people eat based on activity levels etc. 
Also we dont even really know the perfect human diet.
I cant see how RC has somehow done studies and formulated some sort of 'breed specific diet'...
I get large breed/small breed.. And some variations/options.. More active dog offerings, etc. But I am not sold on this breed specific thing they are doing.
I think it is pure marketing.


----------



## CountryGirl01 (Dec 10, 2014)

orangegoblin said:


> But many people on forums, and dog nutritional websites state it is mediocre food, since it has grain and meat byproduct.


Royal Canin for GSD puppy's is not mediocre. Dog food you buy at a grocery store is mediocre.



orangegoblin said:


> I feel stuck in between, the price is as high as I'd prefer to go, and my pup seems healthy with lots of energy and nice coat... But now I worry that I I'm not providing good enough food for him.


You say your pup is energetic and healthy with a nice coat on that brand.... so why would you want to change it? I use this brand for my pup as well, he is 6 months now and is so full of energy. He is now a prime example of good health since we've been on this brand.

Do you believe this dog food is doing good for your pup? Then keep it, if not then switch brands. 
And is Royal Canin the best brand of dog food? Heck no, but it is a decent dog food and don't let anyone bully you into buying a "better" dog food because the brand you use isn't "good enough" for them. RC isn't really _that_ bad so just do what you feel you should do.

But whatever you choose to do be sure to not mix dog foods, that's just asking to give your pup loose stools.


----------



## OkieDog (Mar 15, 2015)

My vet recommended RC because they have a breed specific formula. However, since the breed formula only came in adult, I switched to (also vet recommended) Science Diet large breed puppy. His stools are either cow patties or firm but neither are consistent. One would think they could trust a vet's opinion on quality food for animals.

After reading the different posts and opinions, I am now pretty much "corn-fused" about a proper diet for my 4 month old pup, since RC contains by-products and corn meal crap. 

Would I be better off just feeding him regular cooked veggies and chicken? Assuming of course, that there is no seasoning just pure food.


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

OkieDog said:


> My vet recommended RC because they have a breed specific formula. However, since the breed formula only came in adult, I switched to (also vet recommended) Science Diet large breed puppy. His stools are either cow patties or firm but neither are consistent. One would think they could trust a vet's opinion on quality food for animals.
> 
> After reading the different posts and opinions, I am now pretty much "corn-fused" about a proper diet for my 4 month old pup, since RC contains by-products and corn meal crap.
> 
> Would I be better off just feeding him regular cooked veggies and chicken? Assuming of course, that there is no seasoning just pure food.


The breed specific is a marketing trick. The formulas are almost all identical. The only difference is the picture on the bag. If you feed Royal scamine you can save money by buying a different picture on the bag and pour it into the GSD bag and you have GSD formula


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

OkieDog said:


> My vet recommended RC because they have a breed specific formula. However, since the breed formula only came in adult, I switched to (also vet recommended) Science Diet large breed puppy. His stools are either cow patties or firm but neither are consistent. One would think they could trust a vet's opinion on quality food for animals.
> 
> After reading the different posts and opinions, I am now pretty much "corn-fused" about a proper diet for my 4 month old pup, since RC contains by-products and corn meal crap.
> 
> Would I be better off just feeding him regular cooked veggies and chicken? Assuming of course, that there is no seasoning just pure food.


Royal Canin and Science Diet work a lot with vet offices so vets remember their names and most vets get kickbacks from the companies

If you want to know every ingredient in your dog's diet and control it, then go full on RAW. Raw meat when properly balanced with bones, organs, and other suppliments is the most natural and in most cases healthiest choice for your dog. It will take time and effort to plan out, pick up, etc but in the end it will be well worth it

There's a entire section of the forum for RAW/BARF diets including home cooked if that's what you prefer

It's about picking the diet that works best for your dog and then making it the best possible.

If you want to feed kibble which is also fine, then go with brands like Orijin, Acana, Wellness, Fromm and others that have a proven track record of quality ingredients and quality control


----------



## Lykoz (Dec 6, 2014)

Ironic you changed to science diet...

Been there too in the past..
Vet recommendation.
Stocked by vet..

Read on this forum and articles that science diet 
Is specifically marketed and sold by vets and that's where their marketing budget goes..
Some people say they are involved in subsidizing/sponsoring vetenary programs and education.

True or not I don't know.
Just find it ironic that my vet recommended it to me, stocked it, and then I heard these rumors. And now I may be wrong, but in a different country you seem to have gotten this recommendation from vet.

Could be wrong.. But it is suspect.


----------



## charger (Jan 29, 2008)

My boy did terrible on RC, he had large loose pops, dry fur, and constantly scratching. What you save now in dog food, will end up costing you more in vet bills. 
Orijen is the best by far for kibble.


----------



## Lykoz (Dec 6, 2014)

charger said:


> My boy did terrible on RC, he had large loose pops, dry fur, and constantly scratching. What you save now in dog food, will end up costing you more in vet bills.
> Orijen is the best by far for kibble.


No way of knowing what is really the best.
There are many that could be considered the 'best'...
Also the dog may play a role on health considerations, maybe even activity levels. (Individually, not really by breed so much. Not a believer in that.)

I personally feed Orijien and am happy.

Cycled through cheaper local foods many years ago.

Used Science Diet for a long time.
Used Royal Canine for a while.

Used Acana briefly.
Now feed Orijien.

I am happy with Orijien.
Many people on the forums respect this dog food review site:

http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com

It can help you find a food based on the quality reviews.
Then you can consider how much you want to spend.
Try also account how much they eat per day in your cost breakdown.
Analysing just based on bag weight/price will give a false indication of costs.


----------



## OkieDog (Mar 15, 2015)

Thanks for the advice regarding RC and Science Diet. I now have almost a full bag of Science Diet that I either need to give away or let him finish it off before changing. Should I skip the "large breed puppy" food and just go adult?


----------



## OkieDog (Mar 15, 2015)

Does anyone know about The Honest Kitchen? I used this for my Yorkie and she loved it!


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

OkieDog said:


> Does anyone know about The Honest Kitchen? I used this for my Yorkie and she loved it!


Best pet food out there, in my opinion, next to feeding raw. It is the ONLY food in the USA that the FDA allows to use the words "Human Grade" on it's packaging and advertising. The only problem is that since it's a De-hydrated real food, you end up feeding more than you do kibble. If you can afford it, it's fantastic food!

Unless your dog has an iron clan stomach, which ever food you choose to change to, wean him slowly to not cause gut upset.

Moms


----------



## Aimeanda (Aug 14, 2014)

CountryGirl01 said:


> Royal Canin for GSD puppy's is not mediocre. Dog food you buy at a grocery store




And what makes RC better than the grocery store foods other than the higher price and the recommendation from vets who sell it? Is it all the byproducts instead of real meat or the corn and other fillers? 


Many dogs can do "fine" on junk just as many humans can live just fine without eating enough healthy foods and just getting nutrients from vitamins added after the fact to processed food. Just because humans or dogs can live on these diets doesn't mean they should or that they are equal to a better diet. 


I'd almost rather someone feed their dog food you can buy at the grocery store than RC or the like. At least you're paying for what you get. With RC you're getting junk for a premium price. 


As a BioChem major and someone who has spent a lot of time paying attention to human and animal nutrition, this is one of those things that really bothers me. For the price of Royal Canin you can buy a much higher quality food. Not everyone needs to feed raw or Orijen, but this is one of those foods that is clearly inferioir to other similarly priced products.


----------



## OkieDog (Mar 15, 2015)

Not everyone needs to feed raw or Orijen, but this is one of those foods that is clearly inferioir to other similarly priced products.
_______________

What do you feed your dogs? What would you recommend?


----------



## nezzz (Jan 20, 2013)

OkieDog said:


> Not everyone needs to feed raw or Orijen, but this is one of those foods that is clearly inferioir to other similarly priced products.
> _______________
> 
> What do you feed your dogs? What would you recommend?


I feed and swear by Orijen.
If you can't afford that then go with Acana or Fromm.


----------



## Aimeanda (Aug 14, 2014)

I feed Orijen for Truman's morning meal and raw for his evening meal. If you're not up for raw and Orijen is too expensive try any of the foods listed here:

Five Star Dry Dog Foods | Dog Food Advisor

I've used Acana, Hi-Tek (about $50 for a 30 lbs bag on Amazon), Wellness Core, Canidae, Blue Buffulo Wilderness and Taste of the Wild (about $45 on Amazon). My dogs have done well on all of them and they are all better than RC. 

I prefer the ingredients in Orijen or raw, but the others are fine foods.


----------



## Lykoz (Dec 6, 2014)

Aimeanda said:


> I feed Orijen for Truman's morning meal and raw for his evening meal. If you're not up for raw and Orijen is too expensive try any of the foods listed here:
> 
> Five Star Dry Dog Foods | Dog Food Advisor
> 
> ...


$45-50 dollars for Taste of the Wild and Acana.. in the states?
Its like 70 Euro this side.

****... Sucks for us. 

I would imagine since he is in Canada... And Orijien and Acana are locally produced in Canada.. He could probably get the best possible price for those brands, for a product respected internationally.

Im curious to see the price difference in Canada for Orijien vs ScienceDiet/Royal Can... Per Kg...
Then I would assume they need to feed more on Science/RC.


----------



## nezzz (Jan 20, 2013)

Lykoz said:


> $45-50 dollars for Taste of the Wild and Acana.. in the states?
> Its like 70 Euro this side.
> 
> ****... Sucks for us.
> ...


It's $125 for a bag of Orijen where I import mine from. If I grab it from the pet store its $245 for the same bag.


----------



## Lykoz (Dec 6, 2014)

nezzz said:


> It's $125 for a bag of Orijen where I import mine from. If I grab it from the pet store its $245 for the same bag.


lol no ways... were talking the normal large breed tho? Not Orijien Red etc? or the new Superior Dry Freeze product?

And your neighbours to Canada...
I get 20% discount tho. You can barter with pet shops/grooming services, etc.

Market dynamics are different this side. 
To many pet shops popped up trying to survive. 
So a lot of the dog food is scaled down in price, to keep you coming.

Sort of like buying cigarettes. They just want walking traffic through their store.
At larger wholesale chains, its always 20% more.


----------



## nezzz (Jan 20, 2013)

I'm giving my pup Orijen adult food since it's almost similar to the large breed puppy. Well I live all the way in Singapore. Everything is expensive here. If I cross the border to Malaysia, everything is half price and that's where I get the food.

Nothing is cheap here. I can pretty much bet everything is at least 3x here.


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

nezzz said:


> I'm giving my pup Orijen adult food since it's almost similar to the large breed puppy. Well I live all the way in Singapore. Everything is expensive here. If I cross the border to Malaysia, everything is half price and that's where I get the food.
> 
> Nothing is cheap here. I can pretty much bet everything is at least 3x here.


I believe you lol im from a neighbor country and cars over there is 2-3x as much here in USA so.. why not dog food


----------

